# Strictly cardio for 6-12 weeks?



## Lionfish (Jan 29, 2018)

Being a former college linebacker, the biggest transition I currently have to make is transitioning into a long distance runner. Do you guy think it’s a good idea to just to forget about the weights for a bit and build up my cardiovascular strength? 
Training for BUD/S btw.


----------



## CDG (Jan 29, 2018)

You gotta be a lot more than a long distance runner for any selection.  There will be healthy amounts of 100-800m repeats, fartlek runs, fast 2-3 milers, etc.  Strength helps with injury prevention, and the logs and boats aren't light.


----------



## Lionfish (Jan 29, 2018)

CDG said:


> You gotta be a lot more than a long distance runner for any selection.  There will be healthy amounts of 100-800m repeats, fartlek runs, fast 2-3 milers, etc.  Strength helps with injury prevention, and the logs and boats aren't light.


I say this because I have a 385 bench max along with a 4.5 40 time at 225lbs. Having size has its perks I know, but I’m willing to drop to 200lbs if it means being able to eliminate runs as a weakness


----------



## CDG (Jan 29, 2018)

Lionfish said:


> I say this because I have a 385 bench max along with a 4.5 40 time at 225lbs. Having size has its perks I know, but I’m willing to drop to 200lbs if it means being able to eliminate runs as a weakness



Pick a program and start training man.  Your body will naturally adjust to the optimum weight for that training style, provided you aren't using a bunch of supplements, or eating poorly.


----------



## Lionfish (Jan 29, 2018)

Appreciate the response, I’m currently using Stew Smith’s program but I saw in a podcast where he said that he would train his former football athletes differently and it confused the hell out of me lol. I normally take protein and creatine daily, would that be a problem?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 29, 2018)

Lionfish said:


> normally take protein and creatine daily, would that be a problem?



Supplements of any type are going to be a “no go”.


----------



## Lionfish (Jan 29, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Supplements of any type are going to be a “no go”.


Thanks, had no idea. I’ll stop taking it asap.


----------



## CDG (Jan 30, 2018)

Supplements will be a no-go during the course, but I don't think there's anything wrong with using some simple ones leading up to going.  Obviously you don't want to be psychologically dependent on them though.


----------

